# depression and compassionate posting



## chadk (17 Sep 2012)

Hey Guys:

Does anyone know if you can get a compassionate posting for depression...say back in a base close to family?


----------



## MikeL (17 Sep 2012)

Have you spoke with your CoC, Dr or Padre about this yet?  As well, do you feel/think you are depressed or has someone in the medical profession said you have depression?


----------



## Occam (17 Sep 2012)

While talking to the Padre might be helpful, talking to your CoC about depression isn't a wise move.  Depression is a medical condition, which your CoC really has no business knowing about.  Leave it to the doctors and psychologists.  If a compassionate posting would be helpful, it's something the mental health people will recommend.  I wouldn't go hunting for a compassionate posting as the treatment for depression.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (17 Sep 2012)

So basically what you want is to get posted near your family and your seeing if saying your depressed will get you posted there?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Sep 2012)

Been in the Navy for 2 years and thinking of a remuster. Depression might not be your problem......

I think this:



			
				chadk said:
			
		

> I have 2 kids with me and my wife is thinking about leaving me and the kids and moving home



has more to do with the problem than "depression". I am guessing that the "base close to family" happens to be home for the wife too. Probably nowhere near a Navy base too.


----------



## chadk (18 Sep 2012)

I would definitely not be saying that I am depressed just to get home....I imagine that there are people who do but please dont insinuate that it is what i want to try.  And as for my wife....we arent and never will be back together so I am not depressed or "trying" to move back because of her.


----------



## brihard (18 Sep 2012)

A clinical diagnosis of depression is sort of a big deal in terms of what you may be allowed to do in job functions. I would be very careful about how you approach this, and would exercise any other options before taking what you may right now believe to be the case, and making it something that must be formally noted by a medical professional and acted upon consequently.

Don't get me wrong- if you have real, no-BS issues, then get the assistance you need. I draw no distinction between physical and mental injuries. But recognize that there will be consequences for you as a result of it, because it wouldn't be safe for the CF not to follow certain courses of action.


----------



## chadk (18 Sep 2012)

if I was unfortunately released because of depression I really dont think it would be bad.  My health is a bit more important.


----------



## chadk (18 Sep 2012)

and CDN Aviator, I wanted to remuster before because steward was not the trade I wanted.  I reluctantly took it because everything was suddenly closed


----------



## Journeyman (18 Sep 2012)

chadk said:
			
		

> ......I wanted to remuster before because steward was not the trade I wanted.  I reluctantly took it because everything was suddenly closed


Maybe this should be bookmarked in the Recruiting threads under "I'll take _anything_, just to get in"...and why that's not a good plan.


----------



## chadk (18 Sep 2012)

thank you  to those who tried to give me good advice about the depression topic and thanks to those who seemed to poke fun.  I see that this really isnt the best place to ask for help


----------



## Journeyman (18 Sep 2012)

I read through all the posts here; I saw none as poking fun. 

But suspect you're right -- this site may not be capable of providing whatever answers/comments you feel are appropriate.


----------



## chadk (18 Sep 2012)

sorry journeyman..I might have been referring to your comment about the getting into a trade that I didn't want.  I shouldn't have let that offend me.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Sep 2012)

It wasn't actually aimed specifically at you, but rather the long list of people posting in the Recruiting threads who are desperate to get in.....regardless of their interest in, or potential capability, within the trade selected. I implied simply that you may be an example of why that's not a good career move.

I leave you to the advice and discussion points of others.


----------



## chadk (18 Sep 2012)

well that did put a smirk on my face


----------



## George Wallace (18 Sep 2012)

chadk said:
			
		

> well that did put a smirk on my face



It may have put a smirk on your face, but it does reiterate the emphasis on what we tell people about joining the CF in "any Trade" in order to get in.  The CF is not another form of Welfare.  If you are enrolling into a Trade simply to get in and you do not happen to like that Trade, then you the applicant are the problem, not the CF.  If you have done so, and suffer for it after our warnings NOT to, you can only blame yourself.  We have preached this throughout the site and still people do not pay heed to our advice.  

In your case, you are now facing the consequences that we have warned of ad nauseam on this site.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Sep 2012)

...and locked.


----------

